# Xcode et objectif-c, galère --> je fais comment maintenant?



## macmartin (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonjours à tous!
Je me suis remis il y à peut à la programmation sur mac en débutant l'objectif-c. J'ai commencé chez mes parents sur un MacBook Pro mais en rentrant chez moi, j'ai du passer sur un mac mini intel core duo 1,83GHz et 512 Mo de ram sur os 10.5.8. 

Là, toutes les version de Xcode Plantes :rateau: : l'appli ne répond pas, et quand j'essaie de la forcer à quitter avec le moniteur d'activité, ça ne marche pas:mouais:. Elle ne se met à aucun moment en premier plan, même si je clique sur l'icône dans le doc. En plus, il bloque le redémarrage de l'ordi. 
J'ai penser à passer à os 10.6  pour télécharger la dernière version de Xcode mais ça veux dire aussi la upgrader RAM et j'ai un peut la flemme.. de plus que mon lecteur CD ne marche pas bien. (voir pas du tout, j'ai du mal à savoir.)

Là j'en arrive à un point où je pense que ma question coule de source : "Mais comment faire?" (oui c'est vague, mais j'en suis là...)
Je suis pas difficile hein, je suis pas borner à Xcode hein, n'importe quelle autre "bon" ide fera l'affaire. (cependant, faut pas que j'ai à le compiler comme Xcode marche pas... (quoi que, un gcc peut fair l'affaire...)). J'ai aussi seven et ubuntu sur un autre ordi mais je doute qu'on trouve mieux pour l'objectif-c (peut être que je me trompe...)

bref, Je me remet à votre savoir quasi infini :love:et je vous remercie d'avance de toute aide que vous pourriez m'apporter! Sur ce, je vous salut bien bas.

Bon, je m'en vais tenter d'aider d'autre gens, ça se mérite une réponce à une question de #&#63743;*$#% comme ça.. 
Et une bonne action ne fait jamais de mal à personne.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

A-tu le cd de leopard ?
Xcode est dessus.
Et puis c'est plutôt tiger qu'il faut pour la ram que tu as. 
Sans lecteur CD, on peut pas faire grand chose...
Si tu veut télécharger les outils développeur (+de 2Go :rateau, il faut te créer un compte développeur apple et là tu pourras télécharger la version 3.1.2.
Mais je crois pas qu'on puisse faire grand chose d'autre...


----------



## macmartin (25 Janvier 2011)

ba j'ai pas le cd de léopard là sur moi mais j'ai celui de tigre, le problème est que mon lecteur cd ne marche pas... en plus même les version correspondantes à léopard ne marchent pas...
ça ne me dérange pas de repasser sur tigre, cette ordi est vraiment consacré à la programmation là. Bon je vais aller essayer de trouver un lecteur externe de cd pour instaler tigre est le Xcode associé, ça me semble le plus simple.


----------



## ntx (25 Janvier 2011)

Pour commencer Xcode fonctionne bien sur 10.5 donc c'est soit ton install qui n'est pas bonne, soit ta config matérielle ou logicielle qui a un problème.

Pour commencer, il va falloir faire le ménage et tout recommencer.
Deuxièment, 10.5 + Xcode ne vont pas faire bon ménage avec seulement 512 Mo de mémoire.  Si tu veux poursuivre, il va falloir gonfler ta machine avec le plus de mémoire possible.
Enfin, gcc est installé avec les outils de dév, donc même si Xcode ne se lance pas, tu dois avoir accès à gcc avec le terminal.


----------



## macmartin (26 Janvier 2011)

oui oui, je sais pour gcc. J'ai déjà installé  une barrette de 512Mo en pensant que je trouverais une barrette de 512 et un espace libre dans le mac. J'suis trop bête, ya aucune logique à fair ça... est ce que c'est le genre de apple de laisser de l'espace libre?... j'vous le demande... bref je me retrouve avec environ 760Mo de mémoire. en rentrant vendredi je rajouterais 1Go ce qui fera 1,5Go et je repasserai sous tigre (ou je réinstallerai léopard) en tout cas à partir du CD avec un lecteur externe par ce que là, à cause du problème de lecteur, c'était juste le clone d'un autre mac... (ça peut peut ètre poser problème.) après ça, si tout clean avec 1,5 Go ça marche pas, j'dirai bien que j'abandonne mais c'est pas vrai donc bon...
J'vous tiens au courant, merci de l'aide.


----------



## macmartin (30 Janvier 2011)

bon léopard réinstalé, et iPhone SDK aussi, tout marche... je rajouterai peut ètre de la ram mais pas sur...

Merci à tous.


----------



## ntx (30 Janvier 2011)

Comme tu vas finir par utiliser les outils fournis avec Xcode, tu vas voir que ta machine va vite crier famine.  Déjà avec 2 Go, je souffre quand je lance les outils d'analyse de code.


----------



## tatouille (4 Février 2011)

macmartin a dit:


> bon léopard réinstalé, et iPhone SDK aussi, tout marche... je rajouterai peut ètre de la ram mais pas sur...
> 
> Merci à tous.



leopard < 2gb + devel ca ne marchera pas le system swap en gros leopard + finder + sys services == 1GB


----------

